# Intermitant no start!



## jungletwin (May 15, 2008)

I have a 2004 A6 2.7t and it has developed a no start problem that is very random. The car runs fine at the moment but has been plagued with ignition problems (coils) and getting tired of taking it to the shop. If anyone has experienced this or knows about it advice would be appreciated!

Thanks Joey


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

Thats very odd actually, our cars are generally pretty good for coilpacks. 

Its the push-down type from 1.8ts and 24v vr6's that are known for their unreliability, but the bolt-down type almost last forever. 

I just replaced 2 on my 2002 S4 2.7t and not because they were malfunctioning but they had slight cracks in them. 

Does your car just crank over and over and not start?


----------



## Underwood (Aug 19, 2010)

*ignition control module*

I have a 2001 Allroad with the 2.7, and have the same problem. t will start cold, and then not restart when it's stopped. It will start again after anywhere from 15 to 90 minutes.
I've been told it's probably one of the two ignition control modules mounted on the air box.
Can anyone confirm this?
Thanks......


----------



## Underwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Underwood said:


> I have a 2001 Allroad with the 2.7, and have the same problem. It will start cold, and then not restart when it's stopped. It will start again after anywhere from 15 to 90 minutes.
> I've been told it's probably one of the two ignition control modules mounted on the air box.
> Can anyone confirm this?
> Thanks......


Here's a bit more info. There are no check engine lights, and another Audi mechanic has suggested it's a fuel pressure or injector leakage problem.

I cleaned and replaced the thermal compound under the ICM's, but it still is the same, no hot start.

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

im having the same sort of problem with my boss's allroad, when it is cold it will start and drive just fine and will keep running just fine for hours as long as you dont shut it off after that the car will not start again untill it is cold then it happens all over again.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

When you guys say it won't start, is the car cranking over but just won't fire, or won't even crank over?


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

It cranks over just fine but will not fire to save its life.he just took it to the dealer and they said it was a throttle body that was bad but it just dosent sound right to me, what do you guys think


----------



## EurostarTECH (Jan 2, 2008)

i know im a couple months late, but... sounds like a crank sensor


----------



## VW Audi Man (Jan 27, 2004)

^ sound like a Crank Position sensor. i have changed a lot of them in 2.0l, 1.8t, and VR6's with the same problems. but my S4 at 80k is still ok.


----------

